# Help ! need 24" X 1-3/8" rear slick for my 1972 Schwinn Manta-Ray



## rob-redm (Oct 19, 2020)

Just picked up a 72 Manta-Ray.  Tires are shot from sitting ( cracked bad). Shame 
because there was plenty of tread left on the tires.. So I found a front... Really need a
24"x 1-3/8" rear slick tire for it .. I want to ride the bike.. Send me a PM if you have
one..  NOS or very good used..  Thank you Rob M.


----------



## xochi0603 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hello, I have a mint nos one available. Not sure what you're looking to spend?


----------



## rob-redm (Dec 5, 2020)

found a nice used rear for my bike , Thank you everyone

GLWS on the NOS rear slick... out of my price range


----------

